# Ok, I have been very close to taking the



## mjbarney12 (Feb 13, 2011)

leap and getting my dog into hunt tests and seeing if I can get her some titles. Actually, not just this dog but also a previous chocolate female I trained and hunted with for 12 years before she died about a year ago.

I need help getting over my intimidation of the whole thing!!!!

I have trained three labs now and my current gal is an 18-month yellow fireball. I have primarily used the Wolters meathods in working with my dogs with a bit of e-collar added in for reinforcement. I had help in getting my above-mentioned chocolate force fetched but have not force-fetched my current hunting buddy. I have found so far her retrieving drive is very solid and have not felt the need to force fetch her so far.

Two areas I know I need to do more on is more birds and more water work. Both issues are simply about time. Time to go get the birds and get in the field and use them and time to get in the field and do training around more water.

She is really quite good with her hand signals and we work on polishing her up as often as I can get time.

She needs more distance retrieves but I can send her on singles and doubles with very limited handling as she seems to mark well. On blinds I hve to handle her to keep her on line a bit. Again, thankfully she handles pretty well most of the time.

When I watch youtube videos of other dogs running their junion hunt tests I find myself saying overa and over "Myst could do that!" and "why don't I get her into tests?" 

It basically boils down to my feeling intimidated for some reason.


I'd love it if there was anyone out there who was already doing some of their own training and who is familiar with hunt tests who I could "hang out with" and get some pointers on preparing for jr hunt tests to see if my girl could handle it as well as I think she would. Anyone who has some training sessions planned for their retriever who would not mind some company at some point over the next few months and who could give me some pointers on getting my dog ready for hunt tests?

I'm in Davis County by the way. I could easily head up to Willard Bay and the training area up there or perhaps even Lee Kay though it has been a long time since I've been down there and no longer have a key or membership as I used to have in the past.

Also, any current info on UKC ro AKC or NAHRA membership and training groups would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Steve Shaver (Mar 9, 2008)

You would be welcome to join me anytime if you dont mind coming to Cache Valley. This offer is available to anyone wanting to learn.


----------



## bird buster (May 25, 2008)

Just two years ago I got involved in the AKC hunt test. I was amazed at how helpful all the members of the different clubs have been. PM anytime and I'll help set up a realistic test. I live in herriman. I'll tell you right now if you have the chance take Steve up on his free training day. His dogs are everything you want in a hunting dog, hunt test dog, or FT dog. I swear Steve can speak lab. :shock:


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

I can remember the very first test i ran year and years ago and i was a little intimidated but it goes away fast when you run a couple of tests and get a feel for them. Join the WRRC and WHRC and start with their picnic tests to help calm the nerves and get you and your dog some practice "on the line". I titled my very first lab with an AKC master hunter title using primarily Wolters stuff with no e-collar so it will give you a good start but there will be more you will need to work on than what is in the book. I actually looked into getting a NAHRA test going out here but it didnt go very far as the AKC hunt tests are what everybody seems to want to run. The NAHRA does do somethings not done in AKC so it would have been cool to add some diversity to the retriever games around here but there just wasnt enough interest to get it going and i am not sure where the closest test is around here in the west.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Just jump in. The junior level test is really not that hard to pass. Your dog just has to sit by your side until sent for some marked birds. Most guys who are into hunting have dogs that can do junior level work. Watch a senior level and master level test before you enter one. Those levels can get fairly complex, especially the master level.


----------



## mjbarney12 (Feb 13, 2011)

*I realize that it's probably been*

posted somewhere on this board before but can you give me phone numbers, a link or other contact info on the WRRC and WHRC so that I can get more information about joining and the upcoming events.


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

here is the wrrc web site http://www.weberretrievers.com/

I just tried the one I knew for whrc and a business came up so i dont know if and what their website would be right now but usually they post the events on here and UBD.


----------



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

Hunt tests are a blast! Nothing to be worried or nervous about (even though all of us are or have been ourselves  ). We were all new at some point and made plenty of mistakes along the way - that is the human part of it - our dogs are way smarter than we are and I would put many more of my mistakes on me vs my dogs. The picnic tests are a great way to get started under a total low pressure laid back atmosphere. They will start the end of January. You can get several good practices through the picnic/fun tests before the licensed tests start. 

One major thing that I would suggest doing that a lot of new people (and experienced people too) don't do is, read and understand the rules and what is expected in each stake. This will help so much. People are always willing to help you, but you will help yourself and your dog to be aware of the rules and then as you start participating more, things will make more sense. 

Come out and have fun!


----------



## rlpenn (Mar 14, 2012)

My advice: take Steve Shaver up on his offer. Right now he might be snowed in, but he is a true treasure and awfully generous with his time, knowledge and help.

The clubs start holding picnics late January, just keep your eyes peeled for the exact dates and show up. You will meet lots of nice folks who will be glad to help you. 

Once you get the lay of the land at the picnics, you can assess the status of Team Myst.


----------



## Steve Shaver (Mar 9, 2008)

rlpenn said:


> My advice: take Steve Shaver up on his offer. Right now he might be snowed in, but he is a true treasure and awfully generous with his time, knowledge and help.
> 
> The clubs start holding picnics late January, just keep your eyes peeled for the exact dates and show up. You will meet lots of nice folks who will be glad to help you.
> 
> Once you get the lay of the land at the picnics, you can assess the status of Team Myst.


Wow thanks Renee


----------



## rlpenn (Mar 14, 2012)

Steve Shaver said:


> rlpenn said:
> 
> 
> > My advice: take Steve Shaver up on his offer. Right now he might be snowed in, but he is a true treasure and awfully generous with his time, knowledge and help.
> ...


Ooops I guess now I'm gonna have to follow up with an insult...


----------



## Steve Shaver (Mar 9, 2008)

rlpenn said:


> Steve Shaver said:
> 
> 
> > rlpenn said:
> ...


Please do I am more used to insults than compliments :?


----------

